# Vienna - looking for 1-2 Players



## Baumi (Dec 10, 2007)

HiHo!

We are starting a new group for Savage Worlds, D&D and other Systems but we need one or two more players (2 Players + 1 GM at the Moment) before we can start.

If you are interested in a Monday-Evening (weekly or biweekly) Group in Vienna, please tell me and we can arrange a meeting with the rest of the group and talk about the specifics.


----------

